# 38% of American beer drinkers won’t buy a Corona



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/business/corona-beer-marketing/index.html
5W Public Relations said that 38% of Americans wouldn't buy Corona "under any circumstances" because of the outbreak, and another 14% said they wouldn't order a Corona in public. The survey encompasses polling from 737 beer drinkers in the United States.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/business/corona-beer-marketing/index.html
> 5W Public Relations said that 38% of Americans wouldn't buy Corona "under any circumstances" because of the outbreak, and another 14% said they wouldn't order a Corona in public. The survey encompasses polling from 737 beer drinkers in the United States.


Corona SUCKS !

WHY you think they put Lime & Lemon in it !

When i first met Corona beer. I bought it because it was $2.00 a 6 pack. For 12 oz real glass bottles.

Nasty beer.

Then they stuck limes in it.
Advertised and charged premium prices for swill !

Corona is a " B" class beer at best.

Michelobe Ultra is almost as Nasty as Corona.

I will drink them only if they are free and nothing else is available.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Corona SUCKS !
> 
> WHY you think they put Lime & Lemon in it !
> 
> ...


You're clearly a man ahead of your time!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I thought they had already changed their name.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You're clearly a man ahead of your time!!


Look
I used to Drink DIXIE Beer when it was brewed with New Orleans water !
So if i consider Corona Nasty . . .

Unfortunantly
The Looters stole all of the Copper out of the Brewery after Hurricane Katrina.
So it is no longer brewed in New Orleans.

( Pearl, Falstaff, & Jax beer no longer exist. So it was down to Dixie for a Local beer before Abita craft beers)









Why drink Corona ?
Miller High Life is better.

Then
There are excellent beers available .



goneubering said:


> You're clearly a man ahead of your time!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/business/corona-beer-marketing/index.html
> 5W Public Relations said that 38% of Americans wouldn't buy Corona "under any circumstances" because of the outbreak, and another 14% said they wouldn't order a Corona in public. The survey encompasses polling from 737 beer drinkers in the United States.


Id rather be drinking a Tsingtao in Wuhan Square with a steaming bowl of Bat Soup !

Still Better than Corona !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice to see people are taking Coronavirus seriously:

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...themed-party-prompts-university-investigation
I love police departments with a sense of humor:

https://www.usatoday.com/amp/4898989002


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Corona is gross!

Limes are ment for the acid to cleanse the top you drink off of. Thats for a reason! Not a flavor!😧


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Corona is nasty! It tastes like what I imagine pee would taste like. 🤮


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Corona beer soon to be added to the pantheon of Ayds diet candy and Sars cola.
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/21622/8-disastrous-product-names


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Nice to see people are taking Coronavirus seriously:
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...themed-party-prompts-university-investigation
> I love police departments with a sense of humor:
> ...


Some will !

They always get some that will fall for that.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have never had a Corona in my life. 😅

(Beer snob.)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Corona beer soon to be added to the pantheon of Ayds diet candy and Sars cola.


And ISIS on Archer! International Secret Intelligence Service.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have never had a Corona in my life. &#128517;
> 
> (Beer snob.)


When I bought my house, I didn't know anything about maintaining pools, so I had a pool service guy come every week.

The second time he was there, I asked him, "do you want a beer?" He said, "sure".

I brought him a Corona.

The pool guy said, "I thought you asked if I wanted a beer."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you have to go Mexican Pacifico should be your first choice or Modelo second.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And so many others because the preservatives in them give me a head ache.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀ Beer is beer.

that said


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129335;&#127995;‍♀ Beer is beer.
> 
> that said
> 
> View attachment 422771


Hop Stupid is an amazing beer! But pricey indeed. Its worth the extra couple bucks though.

Myself can only have like 1 maybe 2 of them. A couple shots mixed in. Well now your on the highroad. Sleep is near by! Call Uber!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Hop Stupid is an amazing beer! But pricey indeed. Its worth the extra couple bucks though.
> 
> Myself can only have like 1 maybe 2 of them. A couple shots mixed in. Well now your on the highroad. Sleep is near by! Call Uber!


We had em with shots, and some mixed cocktails so I definitely was tipsy after esp with only a cookie for lunch.

the best is ballast imho, good amount of % to get buzzed after a few.

theres also pliny the elder/younger on tap.. hard find in my neck of woods though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Corona SUCKS !
> 
> WHY you think they put Lime & Lemon in it !
> 
> ...


&#129300; You've always reminded me of someone but I could never put my finger on it. Madeye!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> When I bought my house, I didn't know anything about maintaining pools, so I had a pool service guy come every week.
> 
> The second time he was there, I asked him, "do you want a beer?" He said, "sure".
> 
> ...


I'm not _that_ much of a beer snob. What a jerk that guy was! &#128517;

If someone offers me free beer I say thanks or just pass entirely.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Corona is on sale at Costco $16 a case.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The question is how many Corona drinkers won't buy it. I bet if t goes on sale their sales will skyrocket, limes too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> The question is how many Corona drinkers won't buy it. I bet if t goes on sale their sales will skyrocket, limes too.


90% of Mexican Beer Drinkers wont buy CORONA EITHER !

They prefer Good Beer !


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 90% of Mexican Beer Drinkers wont buy CORONA EITHER !
> 
> They prefer Good Beer !


Modelo! Great beer! I agree. Thats their #1 seller. Just go into any liquor store in any Latin neighborhood. They have Modelo stock pilled in between aisles, waiting to get it in the cooler.

Corona? LOL! Nope just a full stocked cooler single rack, in the cooler. FULL still.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It’s probably at least 48% by now with the constant coronavirus panic.


----------

